# Could I also get a confo critique on one of my girls?



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

This is Dove- she is a 3 year old, and she is a second freshener with twins in this picture. She is about 9.5 weeks fresh in this picture with 12 hours fill. The second is unstacked field picture, but I would love to hear your thoughts on her. 

















And iffy confo picture- 

















Don't be afraid to hurt my feelings, I like her, but want to know her faults. A weak chine is the only thing that really stands out to me and that I have faulted her on.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

she looks long and nice. I agree weak chine. 
Udder photos are hard to see because of the light but It looks like she needs a higher wider attachment in photo 2. In one it looks ok but the light is right there. Teats look nice size and in a goo position.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ok here goes....
-nice and long
-good brisket 
-I agree on the weak chine
-long neck
-rump is ok
And like Logan said it is hard to see the udder pic....


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Disregard my opinion because I'm still learning, but just for fun here's what I see. A weak chine, udder needs to be attached higher and her paterns look weak. But I had to look real hard because her color is so pretty it's hard for me to see much else :wink:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

also with no experience.. but I see what MAW means about the front pasterns in that last photo at least... maybe???
M.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm new to critiquing dairies, but I am learning (I wish to be a 4-H judge someday) but she appears to be a decent, very dairy doe. The only thing that really stands out to me is her weak chine and somewhat steep rump. More level topline is definitely something I'd look for when pairing her to a buck. I really like her brisket extension in the front! I also like her udder, but it definitely could use more capacity which could come. 

But, like I said, I am learning so don't feel obligated to take what I have to say to heart! :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

I appreciate all the comments! These aren't the fairest shots of her as I grabbed them late in her lactation, but I like her teat placement and general udder shape as a whole. 

Her pasterns are a bit weak I would say. Her feet were in need of some TLC, and the addition of BoSe seems to be helping along with some serious corrective trimming.
I need to post pictures of her full sister for comparison of what she Should look like. She did well on her evaluation for her previous owner, but I would like to get her done again.  

I think I have some pictures of her in the beginning of her labor that show her udder a little better. I'll go peak.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, pardon her goo. I was more interested in her Finally stringing then her udder. I know better now, but she was my first doe to deliver this season... 
And I was posting updates on FB rather then getting good pictures of her pretty udder.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I looked at this photo and at first glance it looks like the top of her back is there the white hair ends and I was like "OMG what is wrong with this goat!!!" any way...lol
M.


----------

